# Two New Problems with R15-300



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Two new problems since the upgrade:

With some recorded programs..........when skipping through the commercials, the commercials jump backwards and play again. ie. Hit the skip button six times and skip begins to skip, then all of a sudden it returns to what has been already skipped and goes through them again.

Also................watching a recorded program. Get to the end and it asks yes/no to delete. After deleting, the screen goes to the list of saved programs. Just like always. But here is the new issue...............there are no programs listed as recorded. I have to change the channel and then go back to the recorded program list, which then shows all the recorded programs.

I had neither of these problems before the upgrade. So, the upgrade fix some things and seems to add others.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I've seen the blank MyPlayList problem with the new version. I've also seen it when deleting shows from the list.


----------



## TexasJames (Oct 22, 2006)

I saw the blank MyPlayList (MyVOD) problem with the prior version too.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> I had neither of these problems before the upgrade. So, the upgrade fix some things and seems to add others.


That seems to be par for the course. :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bruce...

Which version where you upgraded too?


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have 10FA. I've noticed MyPlaylist go blank after deleting a program, but only for several seconds. It does not stay blank. I did not do that before 10FA.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl,

0x105F

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Make that THREE problems now.

Today..............when I go to a recorded program and click it says Record Canceled. Program removed from to do list.

Every recorded program says this. There is NO info about the program. The programs ARE recorded and they DO play fine.

Bruce


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Rebooting the DVR fixed these problems.

Of course there is the problem of having to reboot to fix such problems.

When reboot and reformat are the two most often used "fixes" it is hard to have confidence in the equipment (and the company that owns the equipment)

I hope this gets better.............I live in rural Ohio. We have 3 choices. Antenna. Dish. DirecTv. (or going Amish)

Bruce


----------



## kingwhick (Jan 10, 2007)

brucegrr said:


> I hope this gets better.............I live in rural Ohio. We have 3 choices. Antenna. Dish. DirecTv. (or going Amish)


Speaking as someone who is a close friend of several Amish families, Go Amish- you'd be much happier than dealing with this.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

One further note on the:
*
Today..............when I go to a recorded program and click it says Record Canceled. Program removed from to do list.

Every recorded program says this. There is NO info about the program. The programs ARE recorded and they DO play fine.
*
I looked in the history folder and every program was listed canceled.

Stttrrange........

Bruce


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

kingwhick,

I pastored for 11 years in SE where there was a number of old order Amish and a number of Former Amish/Now Mennonite people. Great people. We attended some of their meetings and did business with them. 

We now live in NW Ohio. We live near the Michigan and Indiana line and there ae Amish communities near us.

When I get tired of screwing around with technology I think about becoming Amish. Either the horse works or it doesn't.

They are a people to be commended.

Bruce


----------



## TexasJames (Oct 22, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> ... When reboot and reformat are the two most often used "fixes" it is hard to have confidence in the equipment (and the company that owns the equipment) ...


At least you can do these actions with 1 or 2 fingers. That's better than the "3-finger salute" needed with Windows.


----------



## tomcat1701 (Mar 21, 2007)

*snip*


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Speaking of the Amish, I had assumed that they were responsible for coding the R-15's operating system. That's one of the few explanations that fit the facts as I observe them.  If it wasn't them, could it have been one of the French Luddite colonies I've read about?

Cheers,

Who was it that made the Amana refrigerators? As I recall , it was a somewhat anti-technology sect. But, their work ethic (or something) led them to create a high-quality product that provided excellent value to the purchaser.

Cheers,


----------

